#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  QoS no Mikrotik - Completo

## renangomes

Bem, eu já tentei várias formas de melhorar a navegação de meus clientes. Recentemente eu sai "catanto" todas as dicas do UnderLinux e na Wiki do Mikrotik e cheguei ao meu Sistema de QoS proprio....

Dividi tudo em tres partes.

*1º Protocolos Layer7*Além de identificar o trafego por portas, eu uso layer7 como backup. Caso a pessoa esteja acessando um serviço X em uma porta fora do padrão o mikrotik conseguirá identificar o trafego.*2º Marcacao de Pacotes usando Mangle.*Bem, basicamente eu uso a chanin= prerouting e nela eu marco o trafego nas portas dos principais servicos. Adicionalmente, eu uso o Layer7, e marco o que passar despercebido.
A principal diferenca é que eu do nomes diferentes para arquivos de tamanhos diferentes.
Ex: http-ate1mb, http-maiorque60MB
Assim, Caso o arquivo seja menor que 1mb, eu considero o trafego com prioridade maior do que um que tenha mais que 60mb.*3º As queue Trees*Como no mangle eu saio marcando tudo, nas queue tree eu do a prioridade para cada tipo de servico. Ex: Para pacotes HTTP menores que 1m, o clientes tem banda liberada. Assim, mesmo que ele esteja fazendo um download na velocidade maxima, ele ainda conseguira navegar normalmente. 
Eu uso a mesma ideia para os pacotes do tipo "servicosderede". Neles vem os pings, dns, etc...
Pacotes marcados como hotspot, eu faço com que ao acessar a pagina do hotspot, o cliente tenha banda total.As regras foram feitas para MEU mikrotik, logo, provavelmente você terá que alterar uma ou outra coisinha para que elas funcionem 100% para você. (Dados Basicos do meu servidor: Link de 1M; Mikrotik 3.23; CacheFull + HotSpot; Rodando em um PC comum)

Caso alguem encontre algum erro, por favor, poste aqui para que eu saiba do mesmo e corrija em meu servidor.

Enfim, nos posts abaixo vao minhas regras.

Caso a dica tenha te ajudado, por favor, agradeça. Assim você me incentiva a escrever mais besteiras por aqui.  :Embarrassment: 

*** Vide minha Address List na página 3. Ela é necessaria para que os pacotes do youtube sejam identificados. ***

*~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~
*Precisa de ajuda com sua rede? Precisa replanejar suas estratégias de marketing e aumentar seu lucro? Contate-me: email {[arroba]} renangomes.com*
~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~*

----------


## renangomes

# Adicionando mais formas de identificar os pacotes.
/ip firewall layer7-protocol
add comment="" name=edonkey regexp="^[\C5\D4\E3-\E5].\?.\?.\?.\?([\01\02\05\14\15\16\
\18\19\1A\1B\1C [email protected][`\81\82\90\91\93\96\97\98\99\9A\9B\
\9C\9E\A0\A1\A2\A3\A4]|Y................\?[ -~]|\96....\$)"
add comment="" name=goboogy regexp="<peerplat>|^get /getfilebyhash\\.cgi\\\?|^get /que\
ue_register\\.cgi\\\?|^get /getupdowninfo\\.cgi\\\?"
add comment="" name=soribada regexp="^GETMP3\r\
\nFilename|^\01.\?.\?.\?(Q:\\+|Q2:)|^\10[\14-\16]\10[\15-\17].\?.\?.\?.\?\$"
add comment="" name=rdp regexp=rdpdr.*cliprdr.*rdpsnd
add comment="" name=gnutella regexp="^(gnd[\01\02]\?.\?.\?\01|gnutella connect/[012]\\\
.[0-9]\r\
\n|get /uri-res/n2r\\\?urn:sha1:|get /.*user-agent: (gtk-gnutella|bearshare|mactel\
la|gnucleus|gnotella|limewire|imesh)|get /.*content-type: application/x-gnutella-p\
ackets|giv [0-9]*:[0-9a-f]*/|queue [0-9a-f]* [1-9][0-9]\?[0-9]\?\\.[1-9][0-9]\?[0-\
9]\?\\.[1-9][0-9]\?[0-9]\?\\.[1-9][0-9]\?[0-9]\?:[1-9][0-9]\?[0-9]\?[0-9]\?|gnutel\
la.*content-type: application/x-gnutella|...................\?lime)"
add comment="" name=cvs regexp="^BEGIN (AUTH|VERIFICATION|GSSAPI) REQUEST\
\n"
add comment="" name=nbns regexp="\01\10\01|\\)\10\01\01|0\10\01"
add comment="" name=shoutcast regexp=\
"icy [1-5][0-9][0-9] [\t-\r -~]*(content-type:audio|icy-)"
add comment="" name=dns regexp="^.\?.\?.\?.\?[\01\02].\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?[\01-\?][a-z0-9\
][\01-\?a-z]*[\02-\06][a-z][a-z][fglmoprstuvz]\?[aeop]\?(um)\?[\01-\10\1C][\01\03\
\04\FF]"
add comment="" name=quake-halflife regexp="^\FF\FF\FF\FFget(info|challenge)"
add comment="" name=poco regexp="^\80\94\
\n\01....\1F\9E"
add comment="" name=ciscovpn regexp="^\01\F4\01\F4"
add comment="" name=x11 regexp="^[lb].\?\0B"
add comment="" name=xboxlive regexp="^X\80........\F3|^\06XN"
add comment="" name=applejuice regexp="^ajprot\r\
\n"
add comment="" name=zmaap regexp="^\1B\D7;H[\01\02]\01\?\01"
add comment="" name=live365 regexp=membername.*session.*player
add comment="" name=rlogin regexp=\
"^[a-z][a-z0-9][a-z0-9]+/[1-9][0-9]\?[0-9]\?[0-9]\?00"
add comment="" name=http regexp="http/(0\\.9|1\\.0|1\\.1) [1-5][0-9][0-9] [\t-\r -~]*(\
connection:|content-type:|content-length:|date:)|post [\t-\r -~]* http/[01]\\.[019\
]"
add comment="" name=sip regexp=\
"^(invite|register|cancel) sip[\t-\r -~]*sip/[0-2]\\.[0-9]"
add comment="" name=pop3 regexp="^(\\+ok |-err )"
add comment="" name=smb regexp="\FFsmb[r%]"
add comment="" name=quake1 regexp="^\80\0C\01quake\03"
add comment="" name=lpd regexp="^(\01[!-~]+|\02[!-~]+\
\n.[\01\02\03][\01-\
\n -~]*|[\03\04][!-~]+[\t-\r]+[a-z][\t-\r -~]*|\05[!-~]+[\t-\r]+([a-z][!-~]*[\t-\r\
]+[1-9][0-9]\?[0-9]\?|root[\t-\r]+[!-~]+).*)\
\n\$"
add comment="" name=mute regexp="^(Public|AES)Key: [0-9a-f]*\
\nEnd(Public|AES)Key\
\n\$"
add comment="" name=ssh regexp="^ssh-[12]\\.[0-9]"
add comment="" name=jabber regexp=\
"<stream:stream[\t-\r ][ -~]*[\t-\r ]xmlns=['\"]jabber"
add comment="" name=bittorrent regexp="^(\13bittorrent protocol|azver\01\$|get/scrape\
\\\?info_hash=)|d1:ad2:id20:|\08'7P\\)[RP]"
add comment="" name=ncp regexp="^(dmdt.*\01.*(\"\"|\11\11|uu)|tncp.*33)"
add comment="" name=tls regexp="^(.\?.\?\16\03.*\16\03|.\?.\?\01\03\01\?.*\0B)"
add comment="" name=directconnect regexp="^(\\\$mynick |\\\$lock |\\\$key )"
add comment="" name=netbios regexp="\81.\?.\?.[A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P]\
[A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A\
-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P][A-P]"
add comment="" name=tftp regexp="^(\01|\02)[ -~]*(netascii|octet|mail)"
add comment="" name=subspace regexp="^\01....\11\10........\01\$"
add comment="" name=hotline regexp="^....................TRTPHOTL\01\02"
add comment="" name=doom3 regexp="^\FF\FFchallenge"
add comment="" name=ftp regexp="^220[\t-\r -~]*ftp"
add comment="" name=kugoo regexp="^1..\8E"
add comment="" name=tsp regexp=\
"^[\01-\13\16-\$]\01.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?[ -~]+"
add comment="" name=battlefield1942 regexp="^\01\11\10\\|\F8\02\[email protected]\06"
add comment="" name=ssdp regexp="^notify[\t-\r ]\\*[\t-\r ]http/1\\.1[\t-\r -~]*ssdp:(\
alive|byebye)|^m-search[\t-\r ]\\*[\t-\r ]http/1\\.1[\t-\r -~]*ssdp:discover"
add comment="" name=imap regexp="^(\\* ok|a[0-9]+ noop)"
add comment="" name=ares regexp="^\03[]Z].\?.\?\05\$"
add comment="" name=fasttrack regexp="^get (/.download/[ -~]*|/.supernode[ -~]|/.statu\
s[ -~]|/.network[ -~]*|/.files|/.hash=[0-9a-f]*/[ -~]*) http/1.1|user-agent: kazaa\
|x-kazaa(-username|-network|-ip|-supernodeip|-xferid|-xferuid|tag)|^give [0-9][0-9\
][0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9]\?[0-9]\?[0-9]\?"
add comment="" name=qq regexp="^.\?\02.+\03\$"
add comment="" name=100bao regexp="^\01\01\05\
\n"
add comment="" name=aim regexp=\
"^(\\*[\01\02].*\03\0B|\\*\01.\?.\?.\?.\?\01)|flapon|toc_signon.*0x"
add comment="" name=unknown regexp=.
add comment="" name=msn-filetransfer regexp=\
"^(ver [ -~]*msnftp\r\
\nver msnftp\r\
\nusr|method msnmsgr:)"
add comment="" name=yahoo regexp=\
"^(ymsg|ypns|yhoo).\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?[lwt].*\C0\80"
add comment="" name=validcertssl regexp="^(.\?.\?\16\03.*\16\03|.\?.\?\01\03\01\?.*\0B\
).*(thawte|equifax secure|rsa data security, inc|verisign, inc|gte cybertrust root\
|entrust\\.net limited)"
add comment="" name=ntp regexp=\
"^([\13\1B#\D3\DB\E3]|[\14\1C\$].......\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?[\C6-\FF])"
add comment="" name=gnucleuslan regexp=\
"gnuclear connect/[\t-\r -~]*user-agent: gnucleus [\t-\r -~]*lan:"
add comment="" name=vnc regexp="^rfb 00[1-9]\\.00[0-9]\
\n\$"
add comment="" name=bgp regexp=\
"^\FF\FF\FF\FF\FF\FF\FF\FF\FF\FF\FF\FF\FF\FF\FF\FF..\?\01[\03\04]"
add comment="" name=tesla regexp="\03\9A\89\"111\\.00 Beta |\E2<i\1E\1C\E9"
add comment="" name=openft regexp="x-openftalias: [-)(0-9a-z ~.]"
add comment="" name=h323 regexp=\
"^\03..\?\08...\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\05"
add comment="" name=finger regexp=\
"^[a-z][a-z0-9\\-_]+|login: [\t-\r -~]* name: [\t-\r -~]* Directory:"
add comment="" name=ident regexp="^[1-9][0-9]\?[0-9]\?[0-9]\?[0-9]\?[\t-\r]*,[\t-\r]*[\
1-9][0-9]\?[0-9]\?[0-9]\?[0-9]\?(\r\
\n|[\r\
\n])\?\$"
add comment="" name=gkrellm regexp="^gkrellm [23].[0-9].[0-9]\
\n\$"
add comment="" name=hddtemp regexp=\
"^\\|/dev/[a-z][a-z][a-z]\\|[0-9a-z]*\\|[0-9][0-9]\\|[cfk]\\|"
add comment="" name=socks regexp=\
"\05[\01-\08]*\05[\01-\08]\?.*\05[\01-\03][\01\03].*\05[\01-\08]\?[\01\03]"
add comment="" name=biff regexp="^[a-z][a-z0-9][email protected][1-9][0-9]+\$"
add comment="" name=dhcp regexp="^[\01\02][\01- ]\06.*c\82sc"
add comment="" name=smtp regexp="^220[\t-\r -~]* (e\?smtp|simple mail)"
add comment="" name=ipp regexp=ipp://
add comment="" name=msnmessenger regexp="ver [0-9]+ msnp[1-9][0-9]\? [\t-\r -~]*cvr0\r\
\n\$|usr 1 [!-~]+ [0-9. ]+\r\
\n\$|ans 1 [!-~]+ [0-9. ]+\r\
\n\$"
add comment="" name=irc regexp="^(nick[\t-\r -~]*user[\t-\r -~]*:|user[\t-\r -~]*:[\02\
-\r -~]*nick[\t-\r -~]*\r\
\n)"
add comment="" name=gopher regexp="^[\t-\r]*[1-9,+tgi][\t-\r -~]*\t[\t-\r -~]*\t[a-z0-\
9.]*\\.[a-z][a-z].\?.\?\t[1-9]"
add comment="" name=telnet regexp="^\FF[\FB-\FE].\FF[\FB-\FE].\FF[\FB-\FE]"
add comment="" name=snmp regexp="^\02\01\04.+([\A0-\A3]\02[\01-\04].\?.\?.\?.\?\02\01.\
\?\02\01.\?0|\A4\[email protected]\04.\?.\?.\?.\?\02\01.\?\02\01.\?C)"
add comment="" name=nntp regexp=\
"^(20[01][\t-\r -~]*AUTHINFO USER|20[01][\t-\r -~]*news)"
add comment="" name=aimwebcontent regexp=user-agent:aim/
add comment="" name=rtsp regexp="rtsp/1.0 200 ok"

----------


## renangomes

add comment="" name=skypeout regexp="^(\01.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\01|\02.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?\02|\03.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\03|\04.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\04|\05.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\05|\06.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\06|\07.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
.\?\07|\08.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\08|\t.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\t|\
\n.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
\n|\0B.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\0B|\0C.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\0C|\r.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
.\?.\?.\?\r|\0E.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\0E|\0F.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\0F|\10.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\10|\11.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\11|\12.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
\12|\13.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\13|\14.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\14|\15.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?\15|\16.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\16|\17.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\17|\18.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\18|\19.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\19|\1A.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
.\?\1A|\1B.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\1B|\1C.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\1C|\1D.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\1D|\1E.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\1E|\1F.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\1F| .\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\? |!.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?!|\".\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\"|#\
.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?#|\\\$.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\\\$|%.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?%|&.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?&|'.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?'|\\(.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
.\?\\(|\\).\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\\)|\\*.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\\*|\\+.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\\+|,.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?,|-.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?-|\\..\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\\.|/.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?/|0.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?0|1.\?.\?\
.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?1|2.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?2|3.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?3|4.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?4|5.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?5|6.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?6|7.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?7|8.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?8|9.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?9|:.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?:|;.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?;|<.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?<|=.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?=|>.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?>|\\\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\\\?|@.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\[email protected]|A.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?A|B.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?B|C.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?C|D.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?D|E.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?E|F.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?F|G.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?G|H.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?H|I.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?I|J.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?J|K.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?K|L.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?L|M.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?M|N.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?N|O.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?O|P.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?P|Q.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?Q|R.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?R|S.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?S|T.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?T|U.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?U|V.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?V|W.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?W|X.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?X|Y.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?Y|Z.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?Z|\\[\
.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\\[|\\].\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\\]|\\].\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?\\]|\\^.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\\^|_.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?_|`.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?`|a.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?a|b.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?b|c.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?c|d.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?d|e.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?e|f.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?f|g.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?g|h.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?h|i.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?i|j.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?j|k.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?k|l.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?l|m.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?m|n.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?n|o.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?o|p.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?p|q.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?q|r.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?r|s.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?s|t.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?t|u.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?u|v.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?v|w.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?w|x.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?x|y.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?y|z.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?z|\\{.\?.\?.\?.\?\
.\?.\?.\?.\?\\{|\\|.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\\||\\}.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\\}|~.\?\
.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?~|\7F.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\7F|\80.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
\80|\81.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\81|\82.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\82|\83.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?\83|\84.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\84|\85.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\85|\86.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\86|\87.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\87|\88.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
.\?\88|\89.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\89|\8A.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\8A|\8B.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\8B|\8C.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\8C|\8D.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\8D|\
\8E.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\8E|\8F.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\8F|\90.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?\90|\91.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\91|\92.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\92|\93.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\93|\94.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\94|\95.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
\95|\96.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\96|\97.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\97|\98.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?\98|\99.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\99|\9A.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\9A|\9B.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\9B|\9C.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\9C|\9D.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
.\?\9D|\9E.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\9E|\9F.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\9F|\A0.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\A0|\A1.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\A1|\A2.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\A2|\
\A3.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\A3|\A4.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\A4|\A5.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?\A5|\A6.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\A6|\A7.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\A7|\A8.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\A8|\A9.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\A9|\AA.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
\AA|\AB.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\AB|\AC.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\AC|\AD.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?\AD|\AE.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\AE|\AF.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\AF|\B0.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\B0|\B1.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\B1|\B2.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
.\?\B2|\B3.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\B3|\B4.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\B4|\B5.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\B5|\B6.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\B6|\B7.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\B7|\
\B8.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\B8|\B9.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\B9|\BA.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?\BA|\BB.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\BB|\BC.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\BC|\BD.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\BD|\BE.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\BE|\BF.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
\BF|\C0.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\C0|\C1.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\C1|\C2.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?\C2|\C3.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\C3|\C4.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\C4|\C5.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\C5|\C6.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\C6|\C7.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
.\?\C7|\C8.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\C8|\C9.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\C9|\CA.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\CA|\CB.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\CB|\CC.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\CC|\
\CD.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\CD|\CE.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\CE|\CF.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?\CF|\D0.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\D0|\D1.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\D1|\D2.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\D2|\D3.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\D3|\D4.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
\D4|\D5.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\D5|\D6.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\D6|\D7.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?\D7|\D8.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\D8|\D9.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\D9|\DA.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\DA|\DB.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\DB|\DC.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
.\?\DC|\DD.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\DD|\DE.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\DE|\DF.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\DF|\E0.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\E0|\E1.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\E1|\
\E2.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\E2|\E3.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\E3|\E4.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?\E4|\E5.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\E5|\E6.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\E6|\E7.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\E7|\E8.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\E8|\E9.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
\E9|\EA.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\EA|\EB.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\EB|\EC.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?\EC|\ED.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\ED|\EE.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\EE|\EF.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\EF|\F0.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\F0|\F1.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
.\?\F1|\F2.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\F2|\F3.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\F3|\F4.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\F4|\F5.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\F5|\F6.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\F6|\
\F7.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\F7|\F8.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\F8|\F9.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\
\?.\?.\?\F9|\FA.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\FA|\FB.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\FB|\FC.\?.\
\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\FC|\FD.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\FD|\FE.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
\FE|\FF.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\FF)"
add comment="" name=skypetoskype regexp="^..\02............."
add comment="" name=counterstrike-source regexp=\
"^\FF\FF\FF\FF.*cstrikeCounter-Strike"
add comment="" name=halflife2-deathmatch regexp="^\FF\FF\FF\FF.*hl2mpDeathmatch"
add comment="" name=freenet regexp="^\01[\08\t][\03\04]"
add comment="" name=battlefield2 regexp="^(\11 \01...\?\11|\FE\FD.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?(\
\14\01\06|\FF\FF\FF))|[]\01].\?battlefield2"
add comment="" name=napster regexp="^(.[\02\06][!-~]+ [!-~]+ [0-9][0-9]\?[0-9]\?[0-9]\
\?[0-9]\? \"[\t-\r -~]+\" ([0-9]|10)|1(send|get)[!-~]+ \"[\t-\r -~]+\")"
add comment="" name=soulseek regexp=\
"^(\05..\?|.\01.[ -~]+\01F..\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?)\$"
add comment="" name=xunlei regexp="^[()]...\?.\?.\?(reg|get|query)"
add comment="" name=ssl regexp="^(.\?.\?\16\03.*\16\03|.\?.\?\01\03\01\?.*\0B)"
add comment="" name=citrix regexp="2&\85\92X"
add comment="" name=whois regexp="^[ !-~]+\r\
\n\$"

----------


## renangomes

add comment="" name=dayofdefeat-source regexp="^\FF\FF\FF\FF.*dodDay of Defeat"
add comment="" name=teamspeak regexp="^\F4\BE\03.*teamspeak"
add comment="" name=worldofwarcraft regexp="^\06\EC\01"
add comment="" name=ventrilo regexp="^..\?v\\\$\CF"
add comment="" name=http-rtsp regexp="^(get[\t-\r -~]* Accept: application/x-rtsp-tunn\
elled|http/(0\\.9|1\\.0|1\\.1) [1-5][0-9][0-9] [\t-\r -~]*a=control:rtsp://)"
add comment="" name=thecircle regexp=\
"^t\03ni.\?[\01-\06]\?t[\01-\05]s[\
\n\0B](glob|who are you\$|query data)"
add comment="" name=uucp regexp="^\10here="
add comment="" name=pcanywhere regexp="^(nq|st)\$"
add comment="" name=subversion regexp="^\\( success \\( 1 2 \\("
add comment="" name=imesh regexp="^(post[\t-\r -~]*<PasswordHash>.....................\
...........</PasswordHash><ClientVer>|4\80\?\r\?\FC\FF\04|get[\t-\r -~]*Host: imsh\
\\.download-prod\\.musicnet\\.com|\02(\01|\02)\83.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\
.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?.\?\02(\01|\02)\83)"
add comment="" name=cimd regexp="\02[0-4][0-9]:[0-9]+.*\03\$"
add comment="" name=mohaa regexp="^\FF\FF\FF\FFgetstatus\
\n"
add comment="" name=stun regexp="^[\01\02]................\?\$"
add comment="" name=tor regexp=TOR1.*<identity>
add comment="" name=radmin regexp="^\01\01(\08\08|\1B\1B)\$"
add comment="" name=unset regexp=.
add comment="" name=chikka regexp="^CTPv1.[123] Kamusta.*\r\
\n\$"
add comment="" name=replaytv-ivs regexp="^(get /ivs-IVSGetFileChunk|http/(0\\.9|1\\.0|\
1\\.1) [1-5][0-9][0-9] [\t-\r -~]*#####REPLAY_CHUNK_START#####)"
add comment="" name=armagetron regexp=YCLC_E|CYEL

----------


## renangomes

# RouterOS 3.23
# Marcacao de Pacotes.
# Lembre-se de mudar a interface CLIENTES para o nome da interface onde seus clientes
# do hotspot estao conectados.
/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=output comment="PROXY FULL - Prioridade 2" disabled=\
no dscp=4 new-connection-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes protocol=tcp src-port=\
3128
add action=mark-packet chain=output comment="" connection-mark=proxyfull disabled=no \
new-packet-mark=proxyfull passthrough=yes
add action=return chain=output comment="" connection-mark=proxyfull disabled=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=QoS disabled=no \
new-connection-mark=servicosdarede-conn passthrough=yes protocol=icmp
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
dhcp new-connection-mark=servicosdarede-conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
dns new-connection-mark=servicosdarede-conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
ntp new-connection-mark=servicosdarede-conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
servicosdarede-conn disabled=no new-packet-mark=servicosdarede passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=output comment="" disabled=no new-connection-mark=\
hotspot-out out-interface=CLIENTES passthrough=yes protocol=udp src-port=64872
add action=mark-connection chain=output comment="" disabled=no new-connection-mark=\
hotspot-out out-interface=CLIENTES passthrough=yes protocol=tcp src-port=64872
add action=mark-connection chain=output comment="" disabled=no new-connection-mark=\
hotspot-out out-interface=CLIENTES passthrough=yes protocol=tcp src-port=64873
add action=mark-connection chain=output comment="" disabled=no new-connection-mark=\
hotspot-out out-interface=CLIENTES passthrough=yes protocol=tcp src-port=64874
add action=mark-connection chain=output comment="" disabled=no new-connection-mark=\
hotspot-out out-interface=CLIENTES passthrough=yes protocol=tcp src-port=64875
add action=mark-packet chain=output comment="" connection-mark=hotspot-out disabled=\
no new-packet-mark=hotspot passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=443 \
new-packet-mark=ssl passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=ssl \
new-packet-mark=ssl passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=100bao \
new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=ares \
new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
fasttrack new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
directconnect new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
gnutella new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
goboogy new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
bittorrent new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
gnucleuslan new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
edonkey new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=imesh \
new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=mute \
new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=kugoo \
new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
soulseek new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
applejuice new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
napster new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no new-packet-mark=p2p \
p2p=all-p2p passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=8291 \
new-packet-mark=acessoremoto passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=ftp \
new-packet-mark=acessoremoto passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=ident \
new-packet-mark=acessoremoto passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=rdp \
new-packet-mark=acessoremoto passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=radmin \
new-packet-mark=acessoremoto passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=ssh \
new-packet-mark=acessoremoto passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=1863 \
new-packet-mark=batepapo passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=aim \
new-packet-mark=batepapo passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
aimwebcontent new-packet-mark=batepapo passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=irc \
new-packet-mark=batepapo passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
msn-filetransfer new-packet-mark=batepapo passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
msnmessenger new-packet-mark=batepapo passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
skypeout new-packet-mark=batepapo passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
teamspeak new-packet-mark=batepapo passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
skypetoskype new-packet-mark=batepapo passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=110 \
new-packet-mark=pop3 passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=pop3 \
new-packet-mark=pop3 passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=25 \
new-packet-mark=smtp passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=smtp \
new-packet-mark=smtp passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=143 \
new-packet-mark=imap passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=imap \
new-packet-mark=imap passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=nntp \
new-packet-mark=imap passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no new-packet-mark=\
Youtube passthrough=no protocol=tcp src-address-list=Youtube
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=1-512000 \
disabled=no dst-port=80 new-connection-mark=http-navegacao-conn passthrough=yes \
protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
http-navegacao-conn disabled=no new-packet-mark=http-navegacao passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=512000-1000000 \
disabled=no dst-port=80 new-packet-mark=http-1Mbyte passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=1000000-3000000 \
disabled=no dst-port=80 new-packet-mark=http-3Mbyte passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=3000000-6000000 \
disabled=no dst-port=80 new-packet-mark=http-6Mbyte passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=6000000-30000000 \
disabled=no dst-port=80 new-packet-mark=http-30Mbyte passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=30000000-60000000 \
disabled=no dst-port=80 new-packet-mark=http-60Mbytes passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=60000000-0 \
disabled=no dst-port=80 new-packet-mark=http-Infinite passthrough=no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=http \
new-packet-mark=http-Infinite passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=\
http-rtsp new-packet-mark=http-3Mbyte passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=h323 \
new-packet-mark=voip passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=rtsp \
new-packet-mark=voip passthrough=no

----------


## renangomes

add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no layer7-protocol=sip \
new-packet-mark=voip passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no new-packet-mark=\
udp-100 packet-size=0-100 passthrough=no protocol=udp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no new-packet-mark=\
upd-500 packet-size=100-500 passthrough=no protocol=udp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no new-packet-mark=\
upd-other passthrough=no protocol=udp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=1-512000 \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=0bytes passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=512000-1000000 \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=1Mbyte passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=1000000-3000000 \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=3Mbyte passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=3000000-6000000 \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=6Mbyte passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=6000000-30000000 \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=30Mbyte passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=30000000-60000000 \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=60Mbytes passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-bytes=60000000-0 \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=Infinite passthrough=no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no new-packet-mark=Outros \
passthrough=no

----------


## renangomes

# Adicionando as Filas
# Meu link eh de 1M, e algumas filas estao liberadas. (ex. A navegacao)
/queue tree
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=10M name=Cache-Full packet-mark=proxyfull parent=\
global-total priority=1 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=1M name=ServicosDaRede packet-mark=servicosdarede parent=\
global-total priority=1 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Ssl packet-mark=ssl parent=global-total priority=2 \
queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=200k name=P2P packet-mark=p2p parent=global-total priority=\
8 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=1M name=BatePapo packet-mark=batepapo parent=global-total \
priority=2 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Udp packet-mark="" parent=global-total priority=3 \
queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Udp-100 packet-mark=udp-100 parent=Udp priority=1 \
queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Udp-500 packet-mark=upd-500 parent=Udp priority=2 \
queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Udp-Other packet-mark=upd-other parent=Udp priority=\
3 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Email packet-mark="" parent=global-total priority=4 \
queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Pop3 packet-mark=pop3 parent=Email priority=1 queue=\
default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Imap packet-mark=imap parent=Email priority=3 queue=\
default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Http packet-mark="" parent=global-total priority=2 \
queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=1M name=Http-Navegacao packet-mark=http-navegacao parent=\
global-total priority=1 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Http-1Mbyte packet-mark=http-1Mbyte parent=Http \
priority=2 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Http-3Mbyte packet-mark=http-3Mbyte parent=Http \
priority=3 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Http-6Mbyte packet-mark=http-6Mbyte parent=Http \
priority=4 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Http-30Mbyte packet-mark=http-30Mbyte parent=Http \
priority=5 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Http-60Mbytes packet-mark=http-60Mbytes parent=Http \
priority=6 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=600k name=Http-Infinite packet-mark=http-Infinite parent=\
Http priority=7 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Youtube packet-mark=Youtube parent=Http priority=4 \
queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Outros packet-mark="" parent=global-total priority=7 \
queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Outros-0bytes packet-mark=0bytes parent=Outros \
priority=1 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Outros-1Mbyte packet-mark=1Mbyte parent=Outros \
priority=2 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Outros-3Mbyte packet-mark=3Mbyte parent=Outros \
priority=3 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Outros-6Mbyte packet-mark=6Mbyte parent=Outros \
priority=4 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Outros-30Mbyte packet-mark=30Mbyte parent=Outros \
priority=5 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Outros-60Mbytes packet-mark=60Mbytes parent=Outros \
priority=6 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Outros-Infinite packet-mark=Infinite parent=Outros \
priority=7 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Outros-Desconhecidos packet-mark=Outros parent=\
Outros priority=8 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=AcessoRemoto packet-mark=acessoremoto parent=\
global-total priority=3 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Voip packet-mark=voip parent=global-total priority=6 \
queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=5M name=Hotspot packet-mark=hotspot parent=global-total \
priority=1 queue=default
add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
max-limit=0 name=Smtp packet-mark=smtp parent=Email priority=2 queue=\
default



---
Ixi maria! Muito maior do que eu imaginei.. Pensei que ia caber tudo em um post só...  :S:

----------


## m4d3

Boas marcações Renan,poderia fazer o post mais completo assim que tiver tempo exemplificando alguma das marcações pois ajudaria muito os novos usuários a entender todo o processo, por onde passam os pacotes como são feitos os controles para fazer juz ao título.

No mais esta de parabéns, fico feliz em ver que além de você, esta semana ganhamos novos colaboradores, tenho lido o post de todos e notado que quem normalmente antes só agradeciaagora também esta se preocupando em criar suas próprias soluções e compartilhar com os demais, acho que este é o verdadeiro espirito do fórum.

Grande abraço e espero que continue com belos posts como este.

----------


## netuai

caso eu queira implantar as regras, como devo proceder?

----------


## angelangra

Uma duvida, não teria problema com gerenciador de download que dividi seções do arquivo. Pode ocorre de dividi em seções de 1mb ou menor. Ai ocorre o cosumo da sua banda.

----------


## lfaria

> Bem, eu já tentei várias formas de melhorar a navegação de meus clientes. Recentemente eu sai "catanto" todas as dicas do UnderLinux e na Wiki do Mikrotik e cheguei ao meu Sistema de QoS proprio....


Bela colaboração.

Cada um tem um jeito. O meu jeito preferido de aprender é vendo um exemplo, analisando o que faz e tento adaptar para minhas necessidades.

Nesse caso o arquivo anexo é melhor do que colocá-lo no corpo da mensagem. Fica meio quebrado.

Só senti falta do uso do "comment", ajudaria a entender mais rápido todo o processo. Mas, devido a quantidade de regras, seria muito pedir isso. 

No mais, estas de parabéns.

----------


## renangomes

> Bela colaboração.
> Só senti falta do uso do "comment", ajudaria a entender mais rápido todo o processo. Mas, devido a quantidade de regras, seria muito pedir isso.


Depois eu vou fazer um artigo melhor, só sobre isso e de como eu faço as marcações exatamente.
Os comemts eu retirei, porque eles deixavam meu mangle muito cheio. Como foi eu quem fez as regas, eu acabo entendendo tudo. Peço desculpas por ter apagado os coments, mas semana que vem eu posto com comentários e tudo.
Passei o dia hoje tentando "arrumar" a bagunça que tá meu mangle e quando ele estiver mais legivel eu posto aqui, ou então na wiki do forum.





> Uma duvida, não teria problema com gerenciador de download que dividi seções do arquivo. Pode ocorre de dividi em seções de 1mb ou menor. Ai ocorre o cosumo da sua banda.


Boaaa, valeu pela dica, eu nem havia pensado nisso.
Se bem que se o arquivo for grande o numero de sessoe vao ser maiores de que 1MB, assim, a velocidade seria controlada.

Ex: Peguemos um download de 30mb e que um usuario coloque para baixar no free download manager. O padrão é de 5 sessões por download, logo, cada uma teria 6MB e meu QoS lidaria muito bem com elas.
O bug está quando o cabra coloca 35 sessoes por download por exemplo. Ai sim, os pedaçoe sficariam pequenos e ele burlaria meu sistema de controle de trafego.***

*** - Na verdade isso nao é possivel porque eu limito a quantidade de conexoes por cliente a 20 conexoes http, logo, ele nao conseguiria usar as 35 sessoes. E, fazendo os calculos, você veria que no maximo ele conseguiria baixar arquivos de 20MB a 1mb. É ruim, mas acho que nao é desastroso.

Pensarei em uma forma de melhorar. (Acho que uma PCQ resolve, certo?)

----------


## renangomes

Acabei de perceber que esqueci de postar minha address list.
Ela serve para identificar os pacotes do Youtube.



```
/ip firewall address-list
add address=208.117.224.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.225.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.228.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.229.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.232.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.233.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.234.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.238.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.65.152.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.65.153.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.65.154.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=64.15.112.0/20 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.236.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=74.125.96.0/19 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=72.14.221.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=84.53.128.0/18 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=87.248.192.0/19 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=216.155.128.0/19 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.73.208.0/21 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=66.55.140.0/23 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=74.125.208.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=208.117.236.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=75.125.0.0/16 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
add address=74.125.0.0/16 comment="" disabled=no list=Youtube
```

----------


## Raniel

Para quem pretende implantar o QoS com por L7, aconselho que lêem este material antes, assim caso surja alguma dúvida, ficará mais fácil de se expressar.



> ExpressÃµes Regulares

----------


## lfaria

> Depois eu vou fazer um artigo melhor, só sobre isso e de como eu faço as marcações exatamente. Os comemts eu retirei, (...) e quando ele estiver mais legivel eu posto aqui, ou então na wiki do forum.


Se você apenas removeu os comments aí fica mais fácil. É um bom material.

Se quer uma sugestão, mande primeiramente aqui, fomente a participação e amadureça o mais possível (Já vi uma sugestão aparecendo, outras poderão vir) e aí sim transforme num wiki. 

São materiais desse nível que estamos precisando.

----------


## agpnet

Parabéns, excelente material !!!

----------


## geba3uer

Quero agradecer tambem pelo material ainda estou aprendendo mas para analize e testes vai ser muito bom esse conteudo

----------


## renatowln

achei bem completo mas nao rodou totalmente na minha rb 600 versao 3.27 mas a maioria ta fazendo um bom trabalho ¨valeu¨

----------


## lessa

Obrigado pelas regras, apliquei em meu servidor e funcionou, porém as regras de HTTP de 1MB, 3MB, 6MB, 30MB e 60MB, não funcionaram.

----------


## superxandaoce

Adorei .. gostei muito mesmo, sempre imaginei o que mais poderia ser feito, marcado, melhorado.. mais não tinha visto muitas das idéias postadas aqui... vlw

----------


## agpnet

Pessoal, estou montando meu QOS aqui e estou com uma dúvida cruél, criei duas arvores de qos no queue tree, uma para upload (in-clientes > out-link) e outra para download (in-link > out-clientes), e respectivamente as duas tem o parent assim, QOS-Down - seu parent é global-in e na QOS-Up seu parent é global-out, a minha dúvida é a seguinte, isto está correto, pois estive pensando, tudo que é in no link ele prioriza, ok, e depois tudo que vai para o cliente é out, então há a necessidade de duas regras ? Na mesma conexão ele passa pela regra do global-in e out ? No mangle, utiliza-se para esta finalidade qual chain (prerouting, postrouting ou as duas para cada regra, ex. tudo que for porta 80, uma com prerouting e ela denovo com postrouting).

Se alguém puder me ajudar, desejo elaborar um passo-a-passo de como montar um qos bem funcional e prático.

Obrigado !!

----------


## Raniel

Faço isto usando prerouting para marcar a in e o postrouting marcando o dscp do prerouting anterior, assim fica melhor, pois não irie ter dois tipos de tráfego.

----------


## agpnet

> Faço isto usando prerouting para marcar a in e o postrouting marcando o dscp do prerouting anterior, assim fica melhor, pois não irie ter dois tipos de tráfego.


Raniel, gostei muito da sua explicação, você poderia exemplificar para ficar um pouco mais claro, a parte do postrouting eu não entendi muito bem, você altera o tos em prerouting e ignora ele no postrouting, assim somente terás o up originados pelos clientes ?


Obrigado

----------


## insanet

Caro amigo 

Eu preciso saber se esta configuração é a implementação de QoS em um mikrotik funciona também como web proxy. 

E além de pedir 
Como faço para ajustar essas configurações para um mikrotik ThunderCache que está conectado? 

Espero a vossa ajuda, thanks 

* Tradução em Português com o Google Translator

----------


## Não Registrado

> Caro amigo 
> 
> Eu preciso saber se esta configuração é a implementação de QoS em um mikrotik funciona também como web proxy. 
> 
> E além de pedir 
> Como faço para ajustar essas configurações para um mikrotik ThunderCache que está conectado? 
> 
> Espero a vossa ajuda, thanks 
> 
> * Tradução em Português com o Google Translator


Sim, essa configuração está rodando em um mikrotik com o webproxy ativado.
Creio que para colocar em funcionamento com um webproxy em paralelo, basta você editar a regra NAT que faz o redirecionamento para o proxy. E desativar o webproxy interno, é claro.

----------


## insanet

Na configuração de você mostrar-se neste fórum, os pacotes de marca MSN para dar mais prioridade? 
Se isso não for contemplado, poderia me ajudar a configurar meu servidor?

obrigado

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Amigo, primeiramente parabens pelo tutorial completíssimo... só preciso tirar uma dúvida, o que realmente significa e qual a finalidade das regras http... com tamanhos diferentes de arquivo e no final e principalmente http-Infinite.

Obrigado!

----------


## JeffersonParre

isso só funciona com hotpot?

uso dhcp com contrle de ip-mac

como ficaria as minhas simple-queue?

controlo a banda do cliente pela simple-queue

fico no aguaro e agradeco desde ja

ah...muito bom o artigo, parabens

----------


## underwanderson

[QUOTE=renangomes;404699] Mikrotik 3.23
renangomes,
Muito bom mesmo este material, nós que já estamos por aqui a algum tempo sabemos que já esta tão difícil alguém postar materiais deste porte que caimos em cima de forma a parecer "urubu na carniça" (no sentido figurado e no bom sentido rsrsrs), mas eu quero aproveitar aqui para perguntar se já passou por isso, vejo que usa MK 3.23 você teve alguma dificuldade ao migrar das versões que no meu caso foi da 2.9.27 para 2.9.51(legal...) e agora quero apenas migrar para 3.13 e não consigo em meus testes que clientes naveguem, somente pegam IP e pronto não se faz mas nada o hotspot não da nem sinal de vida, se puder ajudar por favor sou todo ouvidos para que possa me ajudar, irei abrir um topico logo mais se não conseguir.
desde já obrigado.

----------


## macewindu

Caro Renan:

Antes de mais nada parabéns pela inciativa. Estive olhando a documentação que vc enviou e fiquei com algumas dúvidas. No parte do mangle, onde vc criou um bloco para HTTP, reparei que vc incluiu uma regra de marcação de conexões originadas na porta 80. Logo depois vc criou várias marcações de pacotes, a primeira delas atrelada às conexões da porta 80, onde vc define os tamanhos de downloads dos arquivos. O problema é que essas regras de marcação de pacotes não estão atreladas à marcação das conexões da porta 80 e sendo assim, a regra fica práticamente sem função.A marcação de pacotes não está apontada para qualquer regra de marcação de conexões na porta 80. Não sei se eu fiz algo errado aqui, mas a passagem de pacotes é praticamente nenhuma, nas opções de 1Mbyte pra cima.
Você poderia trocar uma ideia sobre o assunto ?

Abraço.

----------


## macewindu

> Caro Renan:
> 
> Antes de mais nada parabéns pela inciativa. Estive olhando a documentação que vc enviou e fiquei com algumas dúvidas. No parte do mangle, onde vc criou um bloco para HTTP, reparei que vc incluiu uma regra de marcação de conexões originadas na porta 80. Logo depois vc criou várias marcações de pacotes, a primeira delas atrelada às conexões da porta 80, onde vc define os tamanhos de downloads dos arquivos. O problema é que essas regras de marcação de pacotes não estão atreladas à marcação das conexões da porta 80 e sendo assim, a regra fica práticamente sem função.A marcação de pacotes não está apontada para qualquer regra de marcação de conexões na porta 80. Não sei se eu fiz algo errado aqui, mas a passagem de pacotes é praticamente nenhuma, nas opções de 1Mbyte pra cima.
> Você poderia trocar uma ideia sobre o assunto ?
> 
> Abraço.


Olá Renan !
Conseguiu verificar o que apontei na resposta acima ?

----------


## anjunior

> Bem, eu já tentei várias formas de melhorar a navegação de meus clientes. Recentemente eu sai "catanto" todas as dicas do UnderLinux e na Wiki do Mikrotik e cheguei ao meu Sistema de QoS proprio....
> ...
> 
> Caso alguem encontre algum erro, por favor, poste aqui para que eu saiba do mesmo e corrija em meu servidor.


Renan, a marcação de pacotes esta fazendo o trabalho dela certinho, porém as queues tree não estao fazendo quase nada, ou pelo menos, não estão fazendo seu papel principal (priorizar trafego e reservar banda). Para que isso ocorra você tem que primeiramente informar para seu sistema o quanto de banda disponivel voce tem. Definindo isso através de uma arvore pai, apos isso voce vai dividir e alocar essa banda para servicos especificos, atraves de arvores filhas, que devem estar obrigatoriamente dentro da hierarquia de arvores.
Entao é necessario termos em mente bem definido o conceito de QoS, e o que esperamos conseguir atraves da implementacao de tais politicas.
No entanto parabens pela iniciativa.

----------


## lessa

> Renan, a marcação de pacotes esta fazendo o trabalho dela certinho, porém as queues tree não estao fazendo quase nada, ou pelo menos, não estão fazendo seu papel principal (priorizar trafego e reservar banda). Para que isso ocorra você tem que primeiramente informar para seu sistema o quanto de banda disponivel voce tem. Definindo isso através de uma arvore pai, apos isso voce vai dividir e alocar essa banda para servicos especificos, atraves de arvores filhas, que devem estar obrigatoriamente dentro da hierarquia de arvores.
> Entao é necessario termos em mente bem definido o conceito de QoS, e o que esperamos conseguir atraves da implementacao de tais politicas.
> No entanto parabens pela iniciativa.


 
Então se deixar sem limitação de banda na queue tree, irá apenas marcar os pacotes mas não vai priorizar trafego e reservar banda?

----------


## alexrj2001

> # Adicionando as Filas
> # Meu link eh de 1M, e algumas filas estao liberadas. (ex. A navegacao)
> /queue tree
> add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
> max-limit=10M name=Cache-Full packet-mark=proxyfull parent=\
> global-total priority=1 queue=default
> add burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no limit-at=0 \
> max-limit=1M name=ServicosDaRede packet-mark=servicosdarede parent=\
> global-total priority=1 queue=default
> ...


 


Teria como me ajudar no meu firewall
estou precisando melhorar

----------


## thenet

galera...aos mais entendidos, uma dúvida que sempre tive.

imaginem uma rede, com uns 10 mkt e tudo em bridge. imagine que é uma fila indiana eles ok?

imagine que o mkt 1 é onde vem o link e o mkt 10 é onde estou conectao, o QoS para funcionar, deveria ser feito igualmente em todos os 10mkt ou só no 10 e no 1?

Obrigado

----------


## lessa

Sem dúvida para otimizar o tráfego interno é interessante configurar o mesmo qos em todas as 10 rbs.
Além de fazer o mesmo no Servidor.

----------


## rogernofx

Boa noite !!! Alguem sabe me dar uma informaçao se o QoS funciona no MK em modo Bridge ?????
Fico no aguardo Obrigado!!!!

----------


## travizpe

funfa sim !!!

----------


## exclusivenet

amigos, minha topologia de rede é semelhante ao do nosso amigo renan, criador do topico, e seguindo as regras dele, e usando um outro manual que tinha eu ativei o meu webproxy, fiz as regras de nat, mangle, queue simple, aí depois "fiz" as regras do Qos Completo, acontece que cada usuario que conecta ao hotspot a regra do cache full vai descendo, então gostaria de saber se teria que colocar algum script para ela sempre ficar no topo da simple queue ?, outra coisa fiz o teste do cache full, e baixei o winrar no baixaki, limpei o cache do navegador e baixei novamente o winrar, vi que funcionou o cache, pois o segundo download foi bem rapido, aí fui fazer o mesmo teste com o java, no java.com, fiz o primeiro donwload e no 2º e 3º download ele continuou baixando direto do site, sem pegar o arquivo que ja estava no cache, isso tem a ver com o tamanho do arquivo será ?

agradeço a todos que puder me ajudar com essas duvidas ..

Att
Helder

----------


## travizpe

olha se lá no hotspot, user profiles olha se o transparent proxy está marcado?, se estiver desmarque! acho que isso pode ajudar, o seu webproxy é paralelo ou o do mkt mesmo?





> amigos, minha topologia de rede é semelhante ao do nosso amigo renan, criador do topico, e seguindo as regras dele, e usando um outro manual que tinha eu ativei o meu webproxy, fiz as regras de nat, mangle, queue simple, aí depois "fiz" as regras do Qos Completo, acontece que cada usuario que conecta ao hotspot a regra do cache full vai descendo, então gostaria de saber se teria que colocar algum script para ela sempre ficar no topo da simple queue ?, outra coisa fiz o teste do cache full, e baixei o winrar no baixaki, limpei o cache do navegador e baixei novamente o winrar, vi que funcionou o cache, pois o segundo download foi bem rapido, aí fui fazer o mesmo teste com o java, no java.com, fiz o primeiro donwload e no 2º e 3º download ele continuou baixando direto do site, sem pegar o arquivo que ja estava no cache, isso tem a ver com o tamanho do arquivo será ?
> 
> agradeço a todos que puder me ajudar com essas duvidas ..
> 
> Att
> Helder

----------


## exclusivenet

> olha se lá no hotspot, user profiles olha se o transparent proxy está marcado?, se estiver desmarque! acho que isso pode ajudar, o seu webproxy é paralelo ou o do mkt mesmo?


no hotspot tá sim marcada a opção transparente proxy, uso aqui o proxy do proprio mk ..
mas se eu desmarcara a opção de transparente proxy, aí terei que configurar as maquinas da rede com o endereço do proxy, certo ?

eu tinha feito o down do winrar igual citei no post anterior para fazer o teste do cache, já agora fui baixar ele, e ja baixou do site novamente, ao inves de baixar do proxy, aí eu pergunto e o arquivo que eu ja tinha baixado ?

----------


## wppitp

Vou tentar implementar.

----------


## siglatel

por gentileza amigo renan... eu tenho um link de 10m full onde eu mudo preciso mudar alguma coisa nesse teu scripts...e detalhe meu mk a versao dele e 4.6 pode me dar uma força ..msn : [email protected]

abraços ;;; fico no aguardo ..

----------


## AndrioPJ

amigo, com esse QoS é possivel manter o controle de banda normal do cliente pelo simple queue?
ou seja, cada cliente teria sua banda contratada (controlada pelo simple queue), mas o trafego de todos estaria sendo controlado pelo Queue tree e assim garantindo banda ou priorizando certos tipos de trafego?

ou...
com esse QoS... se um cliente gerar trafego em algum pacotes/portas marcada... esse trafego podera chegar a uma velocidade superior a que o cliente contratou?

outra coisa, esse QoS é para download ou upload (cliente-servidor)?

----------


## superxandaoce

Amigo, eu sempre tive essa dúvida tbm. Já vi gente falando que o controle pelo simples queue passa a nao funcionar, ficando valendo o queue tree... e outros que falam que o queue tree apenas prioriza.
Também queria saber melhor... quem é bom com isso é o Sergio da Mikrotik Brasil






> amigo, com esse QoS é possivel manter o controle de banda normal do cliente pelo simple queue?
> ou seja, cada cliente teria sua banda contratada (controlada pelo simple queue), mas o trafego de todos estaria sendo controlado pelo Queue tree e assim garantindo banda ou priorizando certos tipos de trafego?
> 
> ou...
> com esse QoS... se um cliente gerar trafego em algum pacotes/portas marcada... esse trafego podera chegar a uma velocidade superior a que o cliente contratou?
> 
> outra coisa, esse QoS é para download ou upload (cliente-servidor)?

----------


## minelli

> Obrigado pelas regras, apliquei em meu servidor e funcionou, porém as regras de HTTP de 1MB, 3MB, 6MB, 30MB e 60MB, não funcionaram.


Verifique a versão do seu Mikrotik.

----------


## superxandaoce

Amigo, se podia ajudar fazendo o queue tree funcionar ! Eu gostaria de implantar aqui, mais nao sei se ta funcionando direitinho tudo. Lendo do começo ao fim do post, agente fica com dúvida se ta blz ou não... 




> Renan, a marcação de pacotes esta fazendo o trabalho dela certinho, porém as queues tree não estao fazendo quase nada, ou pelo menos, não estão fazendo seu papel principal (priorizar trafego e reservar banda). Para que isso ocorra você tem que primeiramente informar para seu sistema o quanto de banda disponivel voce tem. Definindo isso através de uma arvore pai, apos isso voce vai dividir e alocar essa banda para servicos especificos, atraves de arvores filhas, que devem estar obrigatoriamente dentro da hierarquia de arvores.
> Entao é necessario termos em mente bem definido o conceito de QoS, e o que esperamos conseguir atraves da implementacao de tais politicas.
> No entanto parabens pela iniciativa.

----------


## amilton

Acompanhando o tópico. Muito interessante.

----------


## allstrit

Obrigado por compartilhar, estou aplicando essas regras e testando...

----------


## eijiyasue

Caro *exclusivenet*

Sobre o cache do Webproxy:
O Mikrotik não armazena dados de sites dinâmicos, pra isso é necessário um servidor externo - ex: Thunder
Em Queue Tree provavelmente há uma entrada limitando o tamanho dos arquivos armazenados; dizem que o limite ideal para provedores via rádio é de 5Mb por aquivo.

Abraço

Márcio Eiji

----------


## eijiyasue

*exclusivenet*
Ao configurar o Webproxy, verifique quantos "dias de vida" vc deu para o cache. Após o prazo, os arquivos são renovado...

----------


## igorlima

A idéia é show mas tipo, dei uma olhadinha bem rápida afinal... gente eu acho que está faltando hierarquia aí, talvez algumas coisas fiquem meio loucas pois elas precisam de uma referência que por sua vez de outra, etc... não ví isso, em fim é um caso a ser estudado...  :Hmmmm:

----------

